# Earning Dollars



## GareBear (Jan 22, 2016)

With the agreement between the U.S. Government and Philippine Government to build a new U.S. Military base in the Philippines. Seems like a good opportunity for those who understand contracting to get involved, and earn some dollars.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

GareBear said:


> With the agreement between the U.S. Government and Philippine Government to build a new U.S. Military base in the Philippines. Seems like a good opportunity for those who understand contracting to get involved, and earn some dollars.


There is no agreement to build new U.S. Military bases in the Philippines, the agreement is to utilized areas of current Philippine Military bases.


----------



## GareBear (Jan 22, 2016)

Oh I am sorry, I was under the impression, that a new area was to be established, with new housing and infrastructure.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

GareBear said:


> Oh I am sorry, I was under the impression, that a new area was to be established, with new housing and infrastructure.


The area will be within the confines of the current base with of course the barrack/facilities to support rotational personnel. This has currently been done at Clark for the last several years with the Navy patrol planes. The building of facilities will probably be through local Philippine companies/contactors.


----------

